# VideoStreaming, Wie geht das? was Brauch ich?



## aprilfive (24. März 2006)

Hallo Liebe Community!

Ich habe eine Frage:

Ich würde gerne für mein Webradio das ich bereits habe, einen Video Stream dazumachen, das ganze müsste dann 2 Arten von Streaming können

1. eine 1zu1 Bildschirm übertragung (also die zuseher sehen das was ich auf meinen Bildschirm mache)

2. Video on Demand Streaming


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bereits vorhanden:

1 Windows Server (2003)
1 Shoutcast Server (laufend auf den Windows Server)


Ich habe gehört mit NSV von nullsoft soll es gehen, aber ich habe es versucht, komme aber nicht dahinter wie das funktioniert, was ich einstellen muss, und der ganze ablauf ist mir unklar!


Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Ich wäre sehr sehr dankbar dafür!


Meine Kontaktdaten:

ICQ: 258-434-073
MSN: aprilfive@hotmail.com


Bitte meldet euch!


----------



## aprilfive (25. März 2006)

kann mir niemand helfen?


----------



## axn (26. März 2006)

Ist möglicherweise das falsche Forum. Frag mal im Web-Bereich.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (27. März 2006)

Mit NSV geht Videostreaming sehr gut.
Dazu musst du das Programm nsvcap und den VP3 bzw. VP6 Codec haben und korrekte Einstellungen vornehmen.

Der Shoutcast-Server reicht auch dafür vollkommen aus.


----------



## Obstriegel (20. April 2006)

Es geht sehr gut mit NSV, aber das on demand streaming bekomme ich auch nicht gebacken.

Shoutcast läuft bei mir unter Linux. Der content-Ordner ist auch eingestellt.
Aber egal wie ich die URL auch verdrehe, ich bekomme nie on-demand content rein, egal ob MP3 oder NSV.
Lediglich der normale Live-Stream funktioniert sowohl mit MP3 als auch mit NSV einwandfrei.

Viele Grüße,
Obstriegel


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. April 2006)

Was meinst Du mit OnDemand?

Wir bei uns haben eine Playlist mit einem Intro und dann dem LiveStream.
http://stream.quintessenz-muenchen.de

oder halt so über direkt-Ansprechen eines NSVs
http://diskman.org/intro.nsv

Oder meinst Du was ganz anderes?


----------



## aprilfive (20. April 2006)

Ich glaube er meint das Selbe wie ich, also On Demand Streaming, das den ganzen Tag lang zb. bestimmte videos laufen die man vorher auf einen Server lädt....


----------



## CziseVideo (14. Juni 2006)

Hi , ich hätte da eine Lösungsmöglichkeit jedenfalls für die hälfte deines problems . 
Ich nutze Videostreaming in meiner Homepage . Schau es dir mal an unter http://thevideo.de/ . Das Bildmaterial wird von einem server abgespielt ,. wenn du oder ihr infos über die technologie braucht meldet euch einfach .
Videostreaming finde ich echt töfte , die qualität ist super und das video läuft stabil , prima art um zu werben oder was tolles zu visualisieren 

czise
made@aenimade.de
icq 282-811-265


----------



## Haase124 (2. April 2007)

Thomas Kuse hat gesagt.:


> Mit NSV geht Videostreaming sehr gut.
> Dazu musst du das Programm nsvcap und den VP3 bzw. VP6 Codec haben und korrekte Einstellungen vornehmen.
> 
> Der Shoutcast-Server reicht auch dafür vollkommen aus.




Kannst Du mir mal ein Turtorial oder eine Hilfe schicken, wie man mit NSVCAP ein Videostreamt? Also kein Webcamstreaming sondern statt Webcamübertragung einfach ein Video ?!

Weiß da eventuell jemand anders noch eine Idee?
Oder funktioniert das mit einem anderen Programm ? ( Habe einen Shoutcastserver der Video zulässt )

Gruss Haase


----------



## Thomas Kuse (3. April 2007)

Ja, klar das geht auch.
Entweder gleich ein .nsv - Video, das geht dann auch mit nsvcap (als Source einfach eine Datei angeben)
Ansonsten musst halt so eine Software wie WebCamMax besorgen, wo du einfach ein Video angeben kannst und er dir für nsv-cap eine Video-Quelle bereitstellt, die du als Streaming Quelle angibst.


----------



## Haase124 (3. April 2007)

als Source eine Datei angeben?

Das geht bei mir aber nicht. Wo soll das denn sein ?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (3. April 2007)

Hab mich wohl verkuckt...
Ne Datei geht wirklich nur als Destination anzugeben, nicht als Source.

Aber mit so einer Software wie "WebCamMax" oder "Camtrack" geht das wirklich gut ansonsten.

Wir DJs auf Radioquintessenz.de streamen ja täglich darüber unsere Webcams oder auch mal Videos in der Nacht.


----------



## Rudolf1 (4. November 2010)

Eigentlich nicht viel, du musst nur einige Punkte beachten damit es keine böse Überraschung gibt, z. B. bei HD-Filmen muss die Grafikkarte und die Auflösung des Monitors die HD-Auflösung unterstützen. 

Einen ausführlichen Ratgeber habe ich hier gefunden http://www.meine-online-videothek.de/leihprinzip-online-videothek/vod-per-filme-stream.html , da erhälst du alle wichtigen Infos. Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen!


----------



## fakenmix (30. März 2011)

Ein gutes Programm WebcamMax, aber ich habe für dieses Programm bezahlen (ich fand ein Analogon dieses Programm namens SplitCam und dieses Programm ist kostenlos.


----------

